# IIT-Kharagpur student gets Rs 70 lakh job offer from Facebook



## Vyom (May 16, 2011)

Well, this news is kinda old, but still worthy to be told.



> Facebook on Friday recruited one of its addicts from India. The website, which recently logged its 500 millionth active citizen, made an offer of about Rs 70 lakh for a posting in the United States, which has created a buzz on all IIT campuses where annual placements are on. In the last three days, no other company, domestic or foreign, has come close to offering this kind of a compensation package.



More:


> On the offer letter, officials from IIT-Kharagpur said Facebook offered a starting salary of $90,000, a relocation bonus of $10,000 and a one-time signing amount of $25,000 to the 21-year-old from Jamshedpur. But on the Kharagpur campus, students said DKS had also been offered ESOPs and the entire offer translates to about Rs 1.7 crore.


*Source*

Rs. 1.7 Crore  Is that even possible, for a fresher!


----------



## funkysourav (May 16, 2011)

Clutches heart :dead:


----------



## Vyom (May 16, 2011)

Even I am posting from hell!


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

so what?.......


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

Hey, give our geniuses back to us. This is the reason of India's backwardness.


----------



## Vyom (May 16, 2011)

^^ You seem to be right. All the brilliant minded people, are literally "bought" from our country. 
This is just unfair to India!


----------



## R2K (May 16, 2011)

That guy must be a walking super computer for sure.
Imagine if he is getting this salary as a fresher what would he be earning when he get promoted to senior positions (which won't be difficult for someone like him)


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 16, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ You seem to be right. All the brilliant minded people, are literally "bought" from our country.
> This is just unfair to India!



they allow themselves to be sold!


----------



## furious_gamer (May 16, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> they allow themselves to be sold!



Just because they are getting crazy pay package and for every body, working in US is like a dream. But i myself never felt so. This way we can export more man power to developed countries and keep our self as developing country, forever.


----------



## R2K (May 16, 2011)

but I heard american companies are firing their employees like hell these days. I just don't understand how Indians still gets their ass up there


----------



## gagan007 (May 16, 2011)

such cases are very rare. and some companies make these kind of announcements just to grab attention. my younger brother is iit karagpur passout and reported no obscene packages to his junior or senior batch.

on the other hand, maybe this guy was worth it.


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2011)

I knew the story was old and ur source just confirmed it. The damn story is 6 months old. It was a huge talk at that time; all leading newspapers covered it.

What were u doing all these days?


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

^wasting time in TDF until the news finally reached here?


----------



## Vyom (May 16, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> I knew the story was old and ur source just confirmed it. The damn story is 6 months old. It was a huge talk at that time; all leading newspapers covered it.
> 
> What were u doing all these days?





SyGeek said:


> ^wasting time in TDF until the news finally reached here?



Well, for first I already had told that the news was kinda old! (first line of first post). And second, I didn't find any old thread for the same.
And third I was shocked, when somebody told me about this news today. So I searched and posted!

Btw, I heard, that apparently interviewer in this case, was impressed by his knowledge. One of the discussion included about how the student was able to find out hidden smilies of facebook!
That's just rumor, unless somebody confirm it!


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

^I heard from a friend of mine saying that he discovered some kind of new set of smilies in the evening..The next he said that it just vanished.


----------



## Vyom (May 16, 2011)

Maybe the student in question here, is just fiddling around with them, in the San Francisco headquarters of FaceBook


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 16, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ You seem to be right. All the brilliant minded people, are literally "bought" from our country.
> This is just unfair to India!





sammy_cool said:


> they allow themselves to be sold!



As opposed to working for a "phoren company" in India? 
Face it, most of the IT jobs here in India is just like working for American companies, just the difference being you end up living here and working for them as a cheapskate in comparison to your american counterparts.
And regarding "be sold". Bah. I'll bloody "sell myself" for that much money. You will too. Stop riding the high horse.


----------



## sreemat0p (May 23, 2011)

sigh, wish I had got it. Slogging with a mid 5 digit job


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2011)

I again missed the thread!
Thats a very impressive number! Looks like facebook knows Indian enginners are no less!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 31, 2011)

Well, I'm not against India or Indian sentiments. But to be true, everyone would try to get the highest paying salary. If you people also get chance you'd also done that.

And why not?? They have struggled, they paid like hell to study and this institutes. They need to recover this too.

Leave that. Just think you work in a small company and then TCS, CTS like company comes to you. You'll leave the offer?? I don't think so.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 1, 2011)

I would take that money and work from home .

On a serious note , People bashing him for taking up the job and working an IT are hypocrites . Unless you yourself work for a Govt organization and left a high paying job should come up here and tell up morality . 

Infosys the biggest Indian company has lots of forein clients. It all comes down to moeny.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes even i would always prefer to work in India than abroad [ not because i am against the mass exodus of Indian geniuses , i am just plain homesick  ] Hell , i would even settle for a job in Kolkata for half of what i would get working in another city. But ... but but ... 70 Lakhs/ enough said ...


----------

